# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  خبر بوفاة الشيخ محمد أمين الهرري

## محمد طه شعبان

سمعنا خبرًا بوفاة الشيخ محمد أمين الهرري.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

الخبر صحيح، وتأكد من مصادر كثيرة
رحم الله فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين بن عبد الله الهرري المكي الإثيوبي المدرس بالحرم المكي،  ومفسر القرآن في ثلاثين مجلدا وشارح مسلم وابن ماجه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
انتقل  الى رحمة الله فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد الأمين الهرري رحمه الله، من علماء  المسلمين، فلله ما أخذ ولله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى...

 نسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ ويتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته والمسلمين.

 اسم المصنف هو محمد أمين بن عبد الله بن يوسف بن حسن أبو ياسين الأرمي العلوي الأثيوبي الهرري الكري البويطي السلفي
 تاريخ الوفاة  اليوم 
 ترجمة المصنف محمد الأمين الهرري (1348 هـ -؟ )

 • محمد أمين بن عبد الله بن يوسف بن حسن أبو ياسين الأرمي جنسا، العلوي  قبيلة، الأثيوبي دولة، الهرري منطقة، الكري ناحية، البويطي قرية، السلفي  مذهبا، السعودي إقامة نزيل مكة المكرمة جوار الحرم الشريف في المسفلة حارة  الرشد.

 • ولد في الحبشة في منطقة الهرر في قرية بويطه في عصر يوم الجمعة أواخر شهر ذي الحجة، 1348 هـ

 • تربى بيد والده وهو يتيم عن أمه، ووضعه عند المعلّم وهو ابن أربع سنين،  وتعلّم القرآن وختمه وهو ابن ست سنين، ثمّ حوّله إلى مدارس علوم التوحيد  والفقه، وحفظ من مختصرات فقه الشافعية كثيرا، وقرأ كثيرا من مختصرات كتب  الشافعية ومبسوطاتها على مشايخ عديدة من مشايخ بلدانه.

 • ثم رحل  إلى شيخه أبي محمد الشيخ موسى بن محمد الأَدَّيلي [نسبة إلى أديل من أعمال  دردوا] ولازمه نحو سبع سنوات، وبدأ عنده دراسة الفقه، ثم حوّله شيخه  المذكور - رحمه الله تعالى - إلى دراسة النحو، ثم اشتغل بكتب الصرف  والبلاغة والعروض والمنطق والمقولات والوضع، واجتهد فيها، وكان قليل النوم  في صغره إلى كبره، حتى أنه كان لا ينام غالبا بعد ما كبر إلا أربع ساعات من  أربع وعشرين ساعة لكثرة اجتهاده في مذاكرة العلم، وكان يدرّس هذه الفنون  جنب حلقة شيخه، مع دراسته على الشيخ المذكور
 - ثم رحل إلى شيخه محمد مديد الأدّيلي، ولازمه ثلاث سنوات وقرأ عنده مطولات كتب النحو
 - ثم رحل إلى شيخه إبراهيم بن يس الماجتي [نسبة إلى ماجة من بلاد ولّو]،  ولازمه نحو ثلاث سنوات، قرأ عليه التفسير بتمامه والعروض من مختصراته  ومطولاته، وقرأ عليه أيضا مطولات المنطق والبلاغة.
 - ثم رحل إلى شيخه  يوسف بن عثمان الورقي [نسبة إلى ورقة من أعمال مدينة هرر]، ولازمه نحو أربع  سنوات، قرأ عليه مطولات علم الفقه والفرائض، ثم رحل إلى الشيخ إبراهيم  المجّي [نسبة إلى قبيلة من قبائل نولي]
 - ثم رحل إلى الشيخ أحمد بن  إبراهيم الكري، وقرأ عليه «البخاري» و «مسلم» وبعض كتب الاصطلاح، ثم رحل من  عنده إلى مشايخ عديدة، وقرأ عليهم «السنّن الأربعة»، و «الموطأ» وغير ذلك  من كتب الحديث
 - ثم رحل من عندهم إلى شيخ عبد الله نورو القرسيّ [نسبة  إلى قرسا ناحية من أعمال دردوا]، فقرأ عليه مطولات كتب البلاغة، ومطولات  كتب أصول الفقه

 • وكان يدرّس مع دراسته جنب حلقة مشايخه ما درس عليهم من أربع عشرة سنة من عمره.
 ثم استجاز من مشايخه هؤلاء كلهم التدريس، استقلالا في ما درس عليهم فأجازوا له،
 فبدأ التدريس استقلالا في جميع الفنون، في أوائل في 12/ 3/ 1373 هـ،  فاجتمع عنده خلق كثير من طلّاب كلّ الفنون زهاء ستمائة طالب، أو سبعمائة  طالب
 وكان يدرس من صلاة الفجر إلى صلاة العشاء الآخرة نحو: سبع وعشرين حصة من حصص الفنون المتنوعة،
 وكان يحيي ليله دائما بكتابة التآليف وبما قدّر الله له من طاعته.

 •هاجر من الحبشة إلي السعودية 1398 هـ، وحصل علي النظام مدرسا في دار الحديث الخيرية من بداية 1400 هـ
 وكان أيضا مدرسا في المسجد الحرام ليلا نحو: ثمان سنوات، باذن رئاسة شئون الحرمين
 حتي تقرر تكريس وقته لمزيد من التأليف: فتصدي لشرح صحيح مسلم في خمسة عشر جزءا مجلدا
 وله أسانيد عديدة من مشايخ كثيرين في جميع الفنون خصوصا في التفسير والأمهات الستة

 • مؤلفاته: كثيرة من المطبوع منها
 [التفسير]:
 1 - «حدائق الروح والريحان في روابي علوم القرآن» اثنان وثلاثون مجلدا

 [النحو]:
 2 - «الباكورة الجنية في إعراب متن الآجرومية».
 3 - «الفتوحات القيومية في علل وضوابط متن الآجرومية».
 4 - «الدرر البهية في إعراب أمثلة الآجرومية».
 5 - «جواهر التعليمات شرح على التقريظات ومقدمة علم النحو».
 6 - «هدية أولي العلم والإنصاف في إعراب المنادى المضاف».

 [الصرف]:
 7 - «مناهل الرجال على لامية الأفعال».
 8 - «تحنيك الأطفال على لامية الأفعال».

 [المصطلح]:
 9 - «الباكورة الجنية على منظومة البيقونية».
 10 - «هداية الطالب المعدم على ديباجة صحيح مسلم».
 11 - «خلاصة القول المفهم على تراجم رجال صحيح مسلم» مجلدان

 [كتب الأسماء والصفات]:
 12 - «هدية الأذكياء على طيبة الأسماء في توحيد الأسماء والصفات».
 13 - «سلّم المعراج على خطبة المنهاج» للإمام النواوي.
منقول

*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏رحلوا في شهر :
‏الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي، الشيخ فهد الشتوي، الشيخ علي الشهري، الشيخ محمد الأمين الهرري، الشيخ فؤاد الحسن، 
‏واليوم:
‏الشيخ فهد القاضي..


‏[أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها]
‏قال ابن عباس:
‏خرابها بموت علمائها وفقهائها وأهل الخير!



منقول

----------

